

Web Developers need a Web App Store.  Has this been attempted before? - joshontheweb

I wrote in the comments of another post about this http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3484928. It was a bit off-topic so I'm expounding on it here.<p>I wish there was an app store for web apps. The web needs easy way to sell access to web apps like in the app store. If all I had to do was click 'purchase' and enter my password to get access to web apps like turntable.fm for a reasonable price, I would gladly pay. This would open up a whole new revenue model for web apps. There is a whole class of web apps that are trying to rely on ads now but don't have the millions of visitors a month to make that feasible. A web app store could provide a place for these lower traffic but still very useful and relevant products. I envy mobile developers since they have this avenue as an option.  Who could pull this off?  You need the database with everyones credit cards like Amazon or Paypal. Anyone else feel this way?
======
dchest
No, thanks.

But yes, it exists: <https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/home>

~~~
joshontheweb
I have been to the chrome webstore but I don't see a way to buy anything. Can
you charge for an app on it? Is there an api that you can use to process
payments if they go directly to your url?

~~~
dchest
Yes, you can charge: <http://code.google.com/chrome/webstore/docs/index.html>

------
SingAlong
Did you checkout Bushido? <http://gobushido.com>

We deal with opensource apps only right now. But you can see how LocomotiveCMS
is using Bushido to allow users to setup instance of the app with just a
click. <http://www.locomotivecms.com/>

Disclaimer: I work for them.

------
b0j3
I guess we became too spoiled with the freemium model for that to work. The
problem I have is reaching the audience with my project since I come from
Slovenia I can't get it out of Slovenia - to the world. So the web app store
as sort of a fair would be nice, but the problem is that it'd become
overcrowded in a sec. So you just have to hustle :)

